# Gudä Morgä



## TheDarkPhenom (1 Aug. 2010)

Ich heiße Tobias J. T. komme aus Eschenau und bin Referendar an der RSO . 

Ich liebe Musik von Miley Cyrus / Hannah Montana , Miranda Cosgrove , Emily Osment , Selena Gomez . PS: Darauf bin Ich durch meine Frau ( 18 ) ( noch Freundin aber in 2 Wochen ist die Hochzeit ) gekommen . 

Mein Lieblings-Celeb ist Miley Cyrus weil ihre Pics soooooooo Sexy und Erotisch sind . 

Guade Zeid an olle .


----------



## Geldsammler (1 Aug. 2010)

Schön, dass du dich vorstellst.
Mach' es dir bei uns bequem! 

Und versuche dich mit Bildern und vielen Danksagungen
nach oben zu arbeiten, wenn du Lust hast.

Ich freue mich auf deine zukünftigen Posts!


----------



## STECHER (1 Aug. 2010)

Ein freundliches ,,Hallöölchen`` und wünsche dir alles jute.


----------



## Tokko (1 Aug. 2010)

Herzlich




auf CB.

Und besten Dank für deine Vorstellung.

Ich hoffe du findest hier einiges nach deinen Geschmack und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß mir den Bilder.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (1 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2010)

TheDarkPhenom und weiterhin viel Spass mit den Bildern


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## michael54431 (2 Aug. 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Katzun (2 Aug. 2010)

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spaß.

grüsse,
katzun

p.s. alles gute zur hochzeit


----------

